# How do I feed pollen to my bees???



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Bee pollen or pollen substitute?
Make sure if it's bee pollen it's irradiated. Not safe to feed bee products back to bees.

I would add it to pollen sub and make patties. There are only a few ways to get the bees to use pollen/pollen sub. If it's laying around in the hive it will get discarded as trash and could breed beetles.


----------

